# Cycnoches Wine Delight



## Achamore (Sep 22, 2015)

This is just opening up. Got it at Malvern Orchid Show in June from one of the German growers there. I'll take more shots when it is more fully open.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

Cool! with big fat bulb too!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 22, 2015)

That is a fatty and the flowers look great! I love the thick substance and deep color on this cross. How do you grow it and keep the leaves looking so good?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2015)

very nicely flowered. great growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2015)

I like this one a lot -- wonderful spicy fragrance. This looks very well grown.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2015)

beautiful depth and consistency of colour


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2015)

You know what? It looks beautiful just as it is. The satin
texture of the petals makes me want to touch them. The
contrast of the dark against the light green is marvelous.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a real Win Delight indeed...  The ones I see are of a brighter red... Or maybe they open dark and lose the dark colouration as the flowers flatten...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 23, 2015)

A beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't claim to have done much for this, as I've only had it since June. But it seems happy hanging in my warm section. I water it roughly every 3rd day at this point. 

I have seen photos online of other plants that are said to be Wine Delight, but as Paphioboy mentioned, they are often lighter colour blooms. I wonder if those are sometimes brightened up in Photoshop or the like, if people feel they must do that because of the blooms being so dark. I prefer posting the image as close to how it really looks to the naked eye. And it is a gorgeous dark wine colour. Guess I got lucky at Malvern though, as this is a good, healthy specimen.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 23, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 28, 2015)

Shot again today. The colours brightens a bit as the blooms open more fully.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 28, 2015)

That last whole plant pic looks great!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 28, 2015)

I've had it hanging in the greenhouse, and for some reason when I took the first series of photos 2 weeks ago, it didn't occur to me to take it off the hanging hooks... It is lop-sided, so needed to find a suitable heavy clay pot to place it in, and this made the shoot far easier. But when it is back in the greenhouse I'll hang it again, as it seems happy that way.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 29, 2015)

:clap: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean



I agree!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

